# Motorola V3i



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm due a phone upgrade in May, (maybe sooner) and I'm looking at the Motorola V3i [not the V3]. I was just wondering if anybody has one and if they're reliable etc. The reviews seem OK but there's noting better than hearing personal views.

Thanks in advance,

Andrew.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Andrew, I have just returned my second due to faults.







It is a great looking slim phone but.....the multi fuction centre on my keypad froze after 3 days, the second model functioned fine but the camera was faulty. After having had years of nothing but trouble free Nokia's I gave up and bought a 6230i.









The Motorola beats the Nokia brick hands down in the style stakes but I am not going back.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I got a V3 version ... hate it ... the menu and all the keystrokes required to drive it drove me mad .... also battery life was poor .... gone back to my old Nokia and will get a new Nokia when my contract is due for renewal.

I think Hakim had the same problem with his as well


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

I've got the v3 and I'm on my second handset, which I think I'm going to return as the same problem seems to be occuring in this one as the first. Namely, the signal and reception seems to cut out completely quite often and it takes at least 2-3 attempts to connect calls. Texts also don't deliver for hours to my phone. The first time around when I reported the problem Orange agreed to change the handset without any quibble as soon as they'd run a diagnostic, so I guess that it wasn't just me being fussy!









My only other experience of Motorola was the (ill-fated) MX200 smart-phone. I had a total of two handsets for two week's, and combined they worked for about an hour. Both times the phone just froze up on the loading screens. As this was a long time ago, it's since been acknowledged by most people that tried this phone that it was full of bugs and cr*p!









Overall, I think that Motorola do try and release innovative phones, and the v3 certainly is lovely-looking and slim, but for general reliability and ease of use, I'd recommend Samsung or Nokia!

Good luck with whatever phone you choose anyway!

Andy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

andy100 said:


> I've got the v3 and I'm on my second handset, which I think I'm going to return as the same problem seems to be occuring in this one as the first. Namely, the signal and reception seems to cut out completely quite often and it takes at least 2-3 attempts to connect calls.


Yep .... mine does that as well


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Yup, hate the V3 phone. Looks super sexy but what a let down!









Do yourself a favour and have a look at the Nokia N70. My brother just came back from Hong Kong and he bought one of those. WOW, fantastic phone, all the features you need including 2megapixel camera, MP3, FM radio and rest of the usual goodies.

Don't look at the N90 though. Thats a tacky phone!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Stick with good old reliable technology mate


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

even better..


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies folks,

Maybe when it's upgrade time, there'll be more to choose from. I'll consider the N70. I've always had Nokia apart from a Sony Ericsson once but never a Motorola.

I've never found Samsung appealing for some reason. Also, they're not compatible with iSync on my Mac laptop.

The Motorola L7 'SLVR' looks quite good but I suspect that their software is the same as the V3i.

Thankyou all,









Andrew.

PS: Whatever I get could possibly be "taxed" by the 710 and I'll get her phone!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I just got an upgrade at work (from a Nokia 6230). The v3 was one of the options and I rather liked the look of it, but having looked at some reviews I just ended up getting a Nokia 6230i, the Motorola just didn't seem as good!


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

JoT said:


> andy100 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the v3 and I'm on my second handset, which I think I'm going to return as the same problem seems to be occuring in this one as the first. Namely, the signal and reception seems to cut out completely quite often and it takes at least 2-3 attempts to connect calls.
> ...


Well that confirms it completely for me! There was a lingering doubt that the poor reception et al was due to a low signal around where I live, but now that I know that it isn't just me/my phone, I'm going to call Orange and raise merry hell until I get a different phone. The only thing I'll miss is the slimness of the v3 which means that I can pop it in my jeans pocket next to my wallet and hardly know it's there!

Thanks JoT!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

We use Nokia's at work, bullet proof!

just bought the 710 a NEC, not impressed, it keeps losing it's user settings and reverts to factory settings.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Never used the V3 or i but the Motorolas I have used have driven me barmy. The menu's are way too many keystokes compared to Nokias. Ive a 3120 at the mo and am very happy with its simplicity, i've also a SonyEriksson v500 and am pleasantly surprised with how user friendly it is.

Foz


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

[Thought I'd resurrect this topic!] After reading lots of different reviews and listening to advice I've decided to abandon the Motorolas and go for the Orange SPV C600. It's got all the gadgety stuff I like and the main thing is that the battery life is very good. my only gripe is that it runs on Windows mobile 5 so to synchronise contacts I'll have to either use my oldish PC or get some 3rd party translation software for my Mac which is my main computer [although I'm typing this on the PC!]

I had thought about the Samsung D600 but even when my contract is up, Orange said they'd probably charge me for the handset. I've been with them for over 10 years and the tight bar stewards won't even show me any loyalty! Apparently it's because I'm only a 'band 2' customer. Even with the SPV, they said I might have to go on an 18 month contract but with the disconnection notice I've put in they might be able to get it down to 12 months.

Anybody got any good advice / stories on haggling with firms like this?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I have SPV 500. Labled Orange but made by Samsung I think. Had one a while a go then changed. Now back with it. Read RLT on bus, even msn my mate in Texas. Unlike many, they come ready to go - with Orange anyway.



Running_man said:


> [Thought I'd resurrect this topic!] After reading lots of different reviews and listening to advice I've decided to abandon the Motorolas and go for the Orange SPV C600. It's got all the gadgety stuff I like and the main thing is that the battery life is very good. my only gripe is that it runs on Windows mobile 5 so to synchronise contacts I'll have to either use my oldish PC or get some 3rd party translation software for my Mac which is my main computer [although I'm typing this on the PC!]
> 
> I had thought about the Samsung D600 but even when my contract is up, Orange said they'd probably charge me for the handset. I've been with them for over 10 years and the tight bar stewards won't even show me any loyalty! Apparently it's because I'm only a 'band 2' customer. Even with the SPV, they said I might have to go on an 18 month contract but with the disconnection notice I've put in they might be able to get it down to 12 months.
> 
> Anybody got any good advice / stories on haggling with firms like this?


Cheeky b'sards. All that time.

I just got cheap upgrade, then bought SPV on Ebay-Â£95. Sold other to my son.


----------

